# New



## mnhunt1989 (Nov 9, 2007)

Im new to ice fishing for walleyes and was wondering if you could give me a few tips on bait and lures for them...i have purchased a vexliar and have the poles but dont know what to use


----------



## gillgetter (Nov 28, 2007)

Some that work for me are buckshot spoons, chubby darters, kastmasters, jigging shad rapalas, or jus a red or glow hook and a minnow. It all depends on time of day/year and the body of water you fish.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Treble hook with two minnows is one of the best! I also use the Buskshot Rattle'n spoon's with two minnows.(see a pattern here with the minnows?)


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Don't forget the all-purpose Lindy "Must-haves" for jigging -
Genz Worms
Fatboys
Flyers


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I like to fish one hole out of the portable, sometimes 2, and then the other 3 holes will be tip-ups outside covering different areas of the structure Im working. If its a ridge or hump, I'll put some of the tipups just off the edge working my way back to the shack that way your covering a lot of different depths.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

know the rules for your area, if you are in NE MN you can't use that many tip ups.

In MN you can have two holes, maybe work a jig or spoon in one and a minnow on a jig or plain hook on a bobber in the other. Mix it up, see what works...

walleyes often bite best in low light periods--dawn and dusk are prime time, often in closer to shore. don't be afraid to move around, looking for active fish. Or stay in a permanent house and play cards when it's slow...it's up to you what type of fun you want to have.

and if you see something on your vexilar up above your bait--get your lure up there asap. sometimes it's suspended walleyes.


----------

